# Feathered Friends Favoritism



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 25, 2007)

How to tell if you're not mom's favorite...


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 25, 2007)

I love that one:budgie2:


----------



## sunset (Nov 26, 2007)

:hilarious:


----------

